# Happy Thanksgiving



## dvsDave (Nov 27, 2003)

I just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving today and hope that everybody enjoys themselves!

Sincerely,

dvsDave

P.S. Stay Tuned for news of the upcoming Christmas Giveaway!


----------



## digitaltec (Nov 27, 2003)

Same to you dave and everyone else on controlbooth.com


----------



## wolf825 (Nov 27, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and everyone too!!

wolf


----------



## zac850 (Nov 28, 2003)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY EVERYONE!!!


----------



## wemeck (Dec 1, 2003)

Now for the endless days of left overs!


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 1, 2003)

Leftovers... groan...my favorite part of Thanksgiving... I traveled to relatives to have Thanksgiving so we have no leftovers


----------



## DMXtools (Dec 2, 2003)

Although we had Thanksgiving at my mom's, I collected the carcass... and made about 2 gallons of turkey soup... which is now frozen and which I'll bring to my little brother's to share for our next family get-together on Christmas eve. :wink: 

John


----------

